# Algea eaters also eat moss?



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi, 
someone just told me that chiense algae eaters can eat java and taiwan moss.
Is that true?


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i have a cae and it leaves my java moss alone.
but then again, i've never seen my cae try to suck the slime off of another fish (which some people say they will try to do).
maybe mine is well behaved.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Stay away from CAE's, they tend to get aggressive and stop eating algea as they mature. Unlike the other poster I did have one injure a fish, which lead to it's death. They also get too large for smaller aquariums. Depending on the type of algae and size tank you have stock with Otto's, small plecos, shrimp and SAE's.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

I have witnessed my SAEs decimate all kinds of moss, mayaca, rotala wallichii, etc. I would guess that CAEs would be similar.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with Trena about the CAE's. They get nasty as they age, and they stop consuming algae too. If you go to the "most regrettable fish purchases" thread above, you'll see the CAE's listed several times.

Yes, my SAE's mow down every bit of moss they can find too.

If you want to keep an algae eater and moss together, I'd suggest something like Oto's or a small Pleco (Bristlenose, etc.), depending on the size of your tank.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

my siamensis doesnt touch any of my plants. he only rakes through them. i must be lucky! he's 4" long too.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i also have SAE in my tank and they do not tear up any of my mosses. 
although, they do eat more flake food than algae :noidea:

best to go with oto's.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Moss on driftwood: beautiful and green.
Move same driftwood into tank w/ full sized S.A.E.: no more lush and green moss. 

I've watched S.A.E., happily chomping away at any type of moss I've tried. (Regular Java Moss, Peacock Moss & Singapore Moss.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I noticed my SAEs eating a small ammount of the moss in my new scape but it was pretty temporary, it seemed like it was giong to be a major problem in the beginning but once the moss acclimated and started growing faster the sae's haven't been able to keep up, plus it still grows from the portions they do eat, i'm not overly concerned about it anymore. I look at it as a way to slow down the moss growth anyway, less trimming for me in the long term.


----------

